# Help - Orange Peel with Shellac



## 1Joe (May 14, 2014)

Need some advice here (again). Sprayed Shellac (Seal Coat) over new wood sanded and stained. Got orange peel. I know, It Dried too quick, put on too heavy, put on too light, wrong gun setup, etc. 

BUT the question is: Do I have to sand it out OR can I flood it with Denatured Alcohol and "melt" the finish smooth? OR could I flood it with more shellac and "melt" the finish smooth?

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks in advance.

Oh, it is a red oak table top 44" X 70" stained with GF Merlot Dye and lightly sanded.
Thanks again, Joe


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You could add more shellac and hope it melts smooth, but the much better way would be a light sanding. Quad-aught steel wool is a fantastic thing


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It might help a little to flood it with alcohol however you would get better results by sanding it and applying another coat with the finish thinned a little more. If you just can't get the shellac or your gun adjusted to were it will work for you there is a retarder thinner for shellac that will slow the drying time down to eliminate the orange peal. More than likely denatured alcohol will do it.


----------

